

Food for thought - gbpei

I have a strange feeling, an unease in my belly.&#60;p&#62;Everyone says technology, innovation... faster faster faster&#60;p&#62;I'm not so sure. 7 billion people don't need a start up. they need a seed.&#60;p&#62;Can food grow any faster than sunlight will permit?
======
PaperclipTaken
Theoretically, anything that has energy can be turned into food. We can turn
sunlight into electricity, and I'm certain that we can change it back as well,
if we are desperate enough. At the end of the day, food is a complex set of
molecules that were created from a basic set of elements through a process
that uses energy.

Perhaps some centuries in the future most of the energy for food production
will not come from the sun but something like a nuclear reactor, using as a
source uranium (or whatever) harvested from an asteroid.

I strongly believe that science has more than enough power to produce as much
food as is demanded. The reason we don't see more of that now is because most
of science is funded by people who don't need more food. If food was on
average 100x as expensive as it is right now, I'm sure we would see a much
bigger proportion of our intellectual activity going towards the creation of
cheaper food. And I'm also sure that we would find a way to make it cheaper.

